# ...and now Smugmug.



## dr croubie (Jul 24, 2013)

This just landed in my inbox:



> In seven days, on Tuesday, July 30th at 10:30 a.m. PDT, we're unveiling the new SmugMug. We will be streaming our announcement live and direct from our headquarters in Mountain View, California.
> 
> Join us for a 30-minute webcast with our CEO and Chief Geek, Don MacAskill. See the new look, catch a live demo, and be a part of the biggest launch since SmugMug started in 2002.
> 
> ...




The reason I started with smugmug, and willingly pay good money for it (for that price I could get an extra box of 20 sheets of 4x5" Velvia 50 a year, even at the new prices), is that I like the customisability. I hate flickr with its white backgrounds, I wanted black.
I like smugmug's ability to change almost everything, make galleries look different from each other, all of my public ones (as empty as they are, I should upload more) look the same title-bar and all that, but some privately-shared ones look different, I've stripped all identification and links back to my public galleries.

Still, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt until I see what they've got in store. If they change the way custom galleries work, they're going to lose a *lot* of customers, I hope they know that and aren't mucking with what works. So maybe they're just changing the home-pages and maybe shared/group pages, in which case it won't affect me (or maybe it'll be a good thing and encourage me to share more).


----------



## faidwen (Jul 24, 2013)

This has me a bit worried as well...

So many sites have made the fatal error of "REVAMPING" and failing. I certainly hope this isn't one of those cases.

Time will tell.

*GULP*


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I stumbled upon this, but I sure am happy I did! I am the Community Manager at SmugMug, and I would love to get your feedback after our live streaming event next week. Please send me a PM if you wish to give me your feedback (or just in this thread). I don't want to send you a PM if you don't want to get one 

Thanks! 

Michael


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 24, 2013)

Have been a happy Smugmug user for over five years. I love it. And not once have they done anything to make me wary. All changes so far have been positive. I doubt they'll reverse the trend now.

But there are always small things that could be improved. It could possibly incorporate better slideshow creation options which could then be streamed via the internet (especially to devices such as blu-ray players, PS3s, phones etc...how about a Sony blu-ray player plug-in?). Embedding videos into websites, emails etc also seems more complicated than it needs to be (or impossible to do depending upon what you are trying to achieve). Most of my websites are wordpress based, and there seems to be little Wordpress / Smugmug interaction. Reorganising the gallery listing could be easier. I'd like to figure out how to have the galleries automatically listed so that the most recently created gallery is listed first (but not upset the current gallery listing). My site is password protected, but I'd like to have one public gallery (eg to show off my photos to fellow CR people), but it seems the only way to do this is to then have to individually make each private gallery password protected....anyways there are always things that can be done better. Looking forward to seeing what turns up!


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 24, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Have been a happy Smugmug user for over five years. I love it. And not once have they done anything to make me wary. All changes so far have been positive. I doubt they'll reverse the trend now.
> 
> But there are always small things that could be improved. It could possibly incorporate better slideshow creation options which could then be streamed via the internet (especially to devices such as blu-ray players, PS3s, phones etc...how about a Sony blu-ray player plug-in?). Embedding videos into websites, emails etc also seems more complicated than it needs to be (or impossible to do depending upon what you are trying to achieve). Most of my websites are wordpress based, and there seems to be little Wordpress / Smugmug interaction. Reorganising the gallery listing could be easier. I'd like to figure out how to have the galleries automatically listed so that the most recently created gallery is listed first (but not upset the current gallery listing). My site is password protected, but I'd like to have one public gallery (eg to show off my photos to fellow CR people), but it seems the only way to do this is to then have to individually make each private gallery password protected....anyways there are always things that can be done better. Looking forward to seeing what turns up!



Awesome feedback! Let's reconnect next week after you see what we have in store, and we can go over each of your suggestions individually. Please feel free to PM me or just keep the conversation going in this thread. Thanks Hillsilly! 

Michael


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 24, 2013)

A bit off topic perhaps, but if you were compelled to jump ship at this point, which service would you choose? I am considering a service now and don't know which one or even how to choose. I don't know what a reasonable price to pay, or what features to look for- thoughts? 

Would you stay with Smugmug and why?

Thank you.

sek


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't come close to using all the capabilities of my SmugMug account but I have been very pleased with the service for several years now. I doubt that any changes they make will have a major effect on me since I am such a low level user. I will say that I have never had a company give me any better customer service. When I started the account I had some minor issues, all my fault, and their Support Heroes live up to their name with quick responses to issues and solutions anyone can understand. I don't need their service very badly, it is mainly off-site storage for me, but plan on keeping it as long as I can.


----------



## John (Jul 24, 2013)

thus far, smugmug has been an excellent place for me to post my pictures and work with customers. smugmug folks are incredibly professional and super helpful. i like the customizability of the site and hope that the changes are gonna b ok. up to this point, i feel that i can trust the smugmug folks to make decisions that are good for photographers and the way in which they might like to present and market their products. i sure hope that the changes are ones that give me the flexibility to do the things that i want to do. in all sincerity, i thought that the changes MS made to the Win 8 interface were terrible considering the way that i like to work at my computer. as a result, i just go to the new start screen with all of the tiles and click on Desktop to get back to what works best for me. i hope that smugmug doesn't force things on me that i don't want and don't like.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you telling me you are under the impression that the changes at SM may alter your page and force you to rewrite the code? I have a completely customized site and I cannot for one think they would alter the framework and make my site unusable until I worked with their new parameters and redid it.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 24, 2013)

.
You can count me among the concerned/worried. I'm not sure whether to be glad or sad that I've been warned ahead of time. My greatest fear is they will Flickerize and tell me I have to use some horrific interface that defies the tenets of good design (what Flickr did).

Fortunately, I valued Flickr mostly for the groups and had few images there. It was easy to delete my images. I thought I would stay for the groups but I find I rarely look at the site anymore.

As someone else has mentioned I now have to wonder where I will go if Smug throws me overboard. I think I've got 50K images stored there with lots of galleries, sub-categories, public, non-public, locked. What kind of nightmare do I have transferring that somewhere else?

Also, these things usually are rolled out amid great fanfare -- and the bill comes later. Next quarter I get the notice of a price increase?

All I want, if you're listening Mr. Smug, is simplicity and reliability. I will resist being subjected to someone else's idea of grandeur. Do whatever you like with the place, just leave me a quiet corner where I can play alone in my sandbox with my toys.


----------



## zim (Jul 24, 2013)

Surprised no SM users have even acknowledged mbonocore posts?

Imaging if Canon engaged like that!


----------



## Harv (Jul 24, 2013)

SMUGMUG ROCKS !!!!!

I have used SmugMug for years and could not be happier. I wish every supplier I have ever dealt with was half as good.

Keep on trucking, SmugMug.


----------



## ckwaller (Jul 24, 2013)

dr croubie said:



> The reason I started with smugmug, and willingly pay good money for it (for that price I could get an extra box of 20 sheets of 4x5" Velvia 50 a year, even at the new prices), is that I like the customisability. I hate flickr with its white backgrounds, I wanted black.
> I like smugmug's ability to change almost everything, make galleries look different from each other, all of my public ones (as empty as they are, I should upload more) look the same title-bar and all that, but some privately-shared ones look different, I've stripped all identification and links back to my public galleries.



This.

I left Flickr because of their horrible security (I'm well aware that no site online is 100% pirate-proof) and their horrid site "revamp." I paid for a Pro SmugMug account to sell my pictures as well as because of the great customization options. Taking that one step forward, I went so far as to have a custom template designed by one of the many SmugMug customization firms. 

All in all, I LOVE SmugMug...the way it is.

As many have stated/alluded to, I'm concerned that the code utilized by my custom template may not jive with whatever SmugMug has up its sleeve. I don't want to access my site after July 30 and see that I've been essentially bricked and will have to either A) Pay the Customization people more $$$ to make my site compatible with the new SmugMug, or B) leave SmugMug altogether.

Now, if this update will not alter custom functionality as it is, but rather provide new (optional) enhancements, then I'm all for it, and I sincerely hope that's the case.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jul 24, 2013)

Smugmug is such an awesome company to work with, but so was Adobe. Now I strongly dislike Adobe. I hope and assume that Smugmug will keep their ethicality about them, otherwise I'm out.

While they're shaking things up, if they choose to allow portfolio users to give coupons to their shopping guests, that would be okay too.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't have a concern, I received the e-mail as well. Its time for a update to Smugmug, and I expect it to be a positive one.

Most likely we will see video support, that's a big area they are missing out on, more and more photographers are producing videos. Even though I don't produce many videos, It would be nice to have the feature, and to be able to embed links to the few clips I do make.


----------



## Kevin B (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm hopeful it will all be positive but I'll reserve judgment until it's unveiled. I'm going to be VERY disappointed if they haven't added the ability to have more depth in galleries (currently you are limited to 3 deep). It is a highly requested feature that has been on their to-do list for years and they've said they are working on it.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 24, 2013)

zim said:


> Surprised no SM users have even acknowledged mbonocore posts?
> 
> Imaging if Canon engaged like that!



I suspect the reason that nobody acknowledged those posts is tha that is the type of thing we all are "used to" with Smugmug. I, for one, have been very pleased with their site and service. Unless something dramatically changes for eh worse, I will continue to use them. Let's wait and see. It is not the first time they have revamped things.

JP


----------



## brett b (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a little pissed. I've had a SmugMug Pro account for a few years and I haven't received and email regarding the update. 
I have a customized site and recently gave my customizer a down payment to refresh my site. I've been too busy to add the galleries necessary to accomplish what I've asked him to do. But now I'll wait to see if this is going to have a negative impact. 
It better be a positive roll out. They doubled the annual cost of a Pro account this year.


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> A bit off topic perhaps, but if you were compelled to jump ship at this point, which service would you choose? I am considering a service now and don't know which one or even how to choose. I don't know what a reasonable price to pay, or what features to look for- thoughts?
> 
> Would you stay with Smugmug and why?
> 
> ...



Well you know my answer to that! But yes, you are correct when you state "I don't even know how to choose". It's a tough question to analyze and determine an answer from. But I am more than happy to answer the question "What can SmugMug do for me?"

What are your primary goals when looking for a service? Mainly as a cloud photo backup? A place to sell prints and digital downloads? A place to make a great looking front facing websites for your clients to browse and be impressed? All of the above? 

Tell me a little bit about your photography, your photography business, and what you hope to accomplish in the coming months and I would be more than happy to help you understand how SmugMug can help you. 

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> I don't come close to using all the capabilities of my SmugMug account but I have been very pleased with the service for several years now. I doubt that any changes they make will have a major effect on me since I am such a low level user. I will say that I have never had a company give me any better customer service. When I started the account I had some minor issues, all my fault, and their Support Heroes live up to their name with quick responses to issues and solutions anyone can understand. I don't need their service very badly, it is mainly off-site storage for me, but plan on keeping it as long as I can.



Thanks Old Sarge! Speaking from inside of SmugMug, I can tell you our Support Heroes don't put on a show. They REALLY care about you, your photography, and your satisfaction. They also LOVE their jobs, and are excited for the future. It's easy to make your customers happy when you are happy. 

Michael


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

John said:


> thus far, smugmug has been an excellent place for me to post my pictures and work with customers. smugmug folks are incredibly professional and super helpful. i like the customizability of the site and hope that the changes are gonna b ok. up to this point, i feel that i can trust the smugmug folks to make decisions that are good for photographers and the way in which they might like to present and market their products. i sure hope that the changes are ones that give me the flexibility to do the things that i want to do. in all sincerity, i thought that the changes MS made to the Win 8 interface were terrible considering the way that i like to work at my computer. as a result, i just go to the new start screen with all of the tiles and click on Desktop to get back to what works best for me. i hope that smugmug doesn't force things on me that i don't want and don't like.



Thanks for the kind words! We appreciate that you trust us not only with your valuable photos, but to make the right decisions that we feel will benefit our valued customers. 

Michael


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

zim said:


> Surprised no SM users have even acknowledged mbonocore posts?
> 
> Imaging if Canon engaged like that!



Thanks Zim 

They call me the "Social Butterfly" here at SmugMug HQ. I LOVE to talk to photographers about everything photography. From how to take beautiful landscape, to how to make a couple bucks in this crazy business. Photography is my life. 

And Canon does have an excellent CPS. I have used it way too many times, unfortunately


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

Harv said:


> SMUGMUG ROCKS !!!!!
> 
> I have used SmugMug for years and could not be happier. I wish every supplier I have ever dealt with was half as good.
> 
> Keep on trucking, SmugMug.



Thanks Harv! We are indeed trucking. I have been sleeping in my office for almost a month strait (No Joke...I have quite the comfortable sofa bed in here)


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Smugmug is such an awesome company to work with, but so was Adobe. Now I strongly dislike Adobe. I hope and assume that Smugmug will keep their ethicality about them, otherwise I'm out.
> 
> While they're shaking things up, if they choose to allow portfolio users to give coupons to their shopping guests, that would be okay too.
> 
> ...



We always put our customers first. ALWAYS. Baldy (the President) still calls customers at random to check in and see how their support service is, and to get their feedback on the product.


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't have a concern, I received the e-mail as well. Its time for a update to Smugmug, and I expect it to be a positive one.
> 
> Most likely we will see video support, that's a big area they are missing out on, more and more photographers are producing videos. Even though I don't produce many videos, It would be nice to have the feature, and to be able to embed links to the few clips I do make.



Thanks! I think you will be very happy with the update. 

Can you tell me a little more about your needs for video? We do currently support video uploads, and have for years. Maybe I can help get you started using video to your needs?


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

Kevin B said:


> I'm hopeful it will all be positive but I'll reserve judgment until it's unveiled. I'm going to be VERY disappointed if they haven't added the ability to have more depth in galleries (currently you are limited to 3 deep). It is a highly requested feature that has been on their to-do list for years and they've said they are working on it.



Thanks for your feedback Kevin! Please make sure to tune in on Tuesday!


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised no SM users have even acknowledged mbonocore posts?
> ...



Sweet! Thanks! We like to make sure we hear from all of our valued customers, whenever possible. Why should they have to come to us, when we can go out and find them to ask them how they are doing?


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

brett b said:


> I'm a little pissed. I've had a SmugMug Pro account for a few years and I haven't received and email regarding the update.
> I have a customized site and recently gave my customizer a down payment to refresh my site. I've been too busy to add the galleries necessary to accomplish what I've asked him to do. But now I'll wait to see if this is going to have a negative impact.
> It better be a positive roll out. They doubled the annual cost of a Pro account this year.



Hi Brett,

We did send the email to every current customer in our system. Can you shoot me your email address in a PM and I can check to make sure we have the correct one? Also, maybe check in the SPAM folder?


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok, I think I have responded to everyone. Whew! Almost time for bed. 3:30AM here in California. 

I will leave for the night with a post from our president Chris MacAskill on our own photography forum. He had heard people were worried about customization, and this is what he had to say. 
_
"Sorry, in the crush of things I haven't been able to wade into the forums, but Bonocore tells me people are legitimately concerned about us blowing away their customizations when we go live.

Somewhere in this thread and in the customization forum I've said that I understand the concern because SquareSpace six green-fielded their users and made them start over and Flickr just sprung the new design on their customers. But we're not doing either of those. It's been a whole lot more engineering and we could have shipped a year ago if we made SquareSpace and Flickr's decisions, but we didn't. You'll get a preview button and lots of time to play before you make changes that your customers will see, and we're preserving things like photos, stats, comments, sales reports, etc.

We all know how forums are and those answers get buried fast so please someone who reads this answer the next time the questions come up, because we're working all hours in prep for Tuesday."
___________________


----------



## ckwaller (Jul 25, 2013)

mbonocore said:


> Ok, I think I have responded to everyone. Whew! Almost time for bed. 3:30AM here in California.
> 
> I will leave for the night with a post from our president Chris MacAskill on our own photography forum. He had heard people were worried about customization, and this is what he had to say.
> _
> ...



Hi mbonocore,

Although you didn't reply directly to my post (page 1), SmugMug's president did...sort of. In the quote, he mentions that customization won't be harmed. Does this cover all "firsthand" SmugMug customization AND third party customization (i.e. design companies that specialize in creating customized SmugMug templates)? I love SmugMug, but after July 30, I don't want to go to my site and find that the custom template is no longer working.

Thanks!


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> mbonocore said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I think I have responded to everyone. Whew! Almost time for bed. 3:30AM here in California.
> ...



Baldy's messages covers any customization, whether by you or a 3rd party. 

Thanks for the response!

Michael


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael~ I sent you a PM with my info as I also was not contacted thanks!


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 25, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Michael~ I sent you a PM with my info as I also was not contacted thanks!



Thanks! Got your email. I will check into why you haven't received the email. I sincerely apologize! You can view the email on the http://smugmug.cmail1.com/t/ViewEmail/r/C7AB7749702321062540EF23F30FEDED/26C9491FC612B63514399806BE9B4083

BTW cool site, and super cool photography! Love the mechanical abstracts.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 25, 2013)

mbonocore said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Michael~ I sent you a PM with my info as I also was not contacted thanks!
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2013)

mbonocore said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a concern, I received the e-mail as well. Its time for a update to Smugmug, and I expect it to be a positive one.
> ...


 
I seldom do video, but I'd like to be able to embed a occasional clip in Canon rumors. I was aware that I could upload videos, I was thinking of something closer to Vimeo. 

I'll do a little testing later.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 25, 2013)

OK I'm sold: it's not blocked at work. Wahoo.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2013)

I think SmugMug works well if you live and sell your work in the US.

I started a SmugMug Pro a few years ago, and had trouble with the tax bit. Prints took a long time to deliver to Canada as well. The gallery pricing system is confusing to me. I'm sure it's powerful, but you need to spend a lot of time with it to understand how it works because there's a bijillion options. 

The ordering interface was confusing to some of my clients. One fellow didn't know about the cropping features, and ended up with prints that were improperly cropped, cutting off parts of the images.

I downgraded to non-pro account, and do my printing and selling outside of SmugMug. Maybe it's much better now, but long shipping times to Canada is odd. B&H ships Purolator and it's rarely more than 3 business days to deliver.


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 26, 2013)

Etienne said:


> I think SmugMug works well if you live and sell your work in the US.
> 
> I started a SmugMug Pro a few years ago, and had trouble with the tax bit. Prints took a long time to deliver to Canada as well. The gallery pricing system is confusing to me. I'm sure it's powerful, but you need to spend a lot of time with it to understand how it works because there's a bijillion options.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback! Were you aware of the proof delay feature, which allows you to "approve" or change an order before it is sent to your customer? It would have allowed you to fix the crops before they went out. 

You can read more about it here. 

http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/84523


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 26, 2013)

dstppy said:


> OK I'm sold: it's not blocked at work. Wahoo.



Score!


----------



## JohnUSA (Jul 28, 2013)

I welcome the change as I always thought Smugmug was getting long in the tooth!


----------



## mbonocore (Jul 28, 2013)

JohnUSA said:


> I welcome the change as I always thought Smugmug was getting long in the tooth!



Please let me know what you think John!


----------



## dstppy (Jul 28, 2013)

mbonocore said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm sold: it's not blocked at work. Wahoo.
> ...



Only 2 of 6 on a test successfully uploaded. (after a day and a half)

Not really a rousing endorsement.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 30, 2013)

.
OK, today's the day. It's been "rolled out."

Any comments??


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like 'Shadow' but my text wasn't as crisp as the example. I'll try other styles when I get more time.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 30, 2013)

Played with the new design a bit. It is "slicker" but I'll need to devote more time to it before converting over. Al in all, I think it is going to be better than the old product for me. I don't sell photos, merely post them for friends to see.


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 30, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> OK, today's the day. It's been "rolled out."
> 
> Any comments??



Color me skeptical so far. The pre-done themes are very "modern", in the Windows 8 sense (for good or ill depending on your taste), right down to the inscrutable icons barely noticeable on the screen. Not quite mystery-meat navigation, but not real obvious to new visitors either, IMO. I'm also finding it hard to recreate the simple gallery-centric layout I have been using on my "legacy" SmugMug site this past year. In fact, my existing galleries and collections don't seem to be recognized when I enable a gallery "block" - I needed to drag a folders block onto the home page to display them. Probably a semantic change I need to read up on, but it appears I'll have to revisit my photo organization scheme. 

I think there's a lot of potential for making a more dramatic-looking website with pre-done themes (the old ones were definitely "dated"), but I'm going to have to completely rethink my approach to the site and that's always a pain. The good news, though, is that they let you try out the new layout tools and themes indefinitely without fully committing (as far as your visitors are concerned), so you can take your time. Once you do switch over, though, it's one way.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 30, 2013)

4/6 images didn't upload . . . pass.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 30, 2013)

.
If anyone goes live with one of the new layouts, I'd appreciate taking a look at it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> If anyone goes live with one of the new layouts, I'd appreciate taking a look at it.
> 
> Thanks.


I spent about 2 hours working with it, and once I'd figured out the controls, I went live with it.

Its a huge improvement in the look, now I need to select better images for my top level folders. (maybe remove that Nikon EM)  

http://www.mount-spokane-photography.com/


----------



## distant.star (Jul 31, 2013)

.
Thanks. I like that. Simple and straightforward, emphasis on the pictures.

So on the front page you have categories, and that takes you to galleries, it looks like. And all the pictures/links are the "featured" images from those categories and galleries?



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I spent about 2 hours working with it, and once I'd figured out the controls, I went live with it.
> 
> Its a huge improvement in the look, now I need to select better images for my top level folders. (maybe remove that Nikon EM)
> 
> http://www.mount-spokane-photography.com/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks. I like that. Simple and straightforward, emphasis on the pictures.
> 
> So on the front page you have categories, and that takes you to galleries, it looks like. And all the pictures/links are the "featured" images from those categories and galleries?
> ...


 
There are many different ways to setup your home page, its very flexible. I chose to have images take me to the folders and then to the galleries. You can go up to 7 deep.
I think there could be tens of thousands of combinations depending on what you like. You could have one big image as a introduction and the navigation on the second page, for example.

I spent a couple of hours and got the hang of it, the main thing is finding out where they moved the tools.

The drag and drop feature to organize your folders and sub folders is far better than the old method.


----------



## Kevin B (Aug 1, 2013)

I went live with it and I'm reasonably happy. Here's a link to my site

http://khb.smugmug.com/

Overall, I'm pretty happy with it. They made a number of big improvements. Customization is much easier than the old site. Their approach to organization is MUCH better. They now support folder/gallery depths of 5 levels. I had a few hiccups in the conversion (folders showing up named a little funny: like add -1 at the end, a few empty folders in weird places I had to delete, etc.).

Michael,

There are a couple of features that used to exist that I don't see that I'd like to ask either how to access them or if they can added.

[list type=decimal]
[*]I see how to put a map on the front page and I see how to put a map on every gallery, but the 'map it' button no longer appears in each gallery where it would pull up the map if the user wanted to see it.
[*]I prefer the SmugMug gallery setting but on occasion I want to view a gallery in journal mode. I used to be able to set up galleries with the SmugMug default and allow users to select the view to get the journal mode. All I see now is the ability to choose a slide show. Can the ability for a user to chose the mode be added back?
[*]I don't see a visitor view any longer. I can logout and get that view but it was nice to be able to see they layout when hidden galleries/photos weren't included as visitors see it.
[*]I see how to edit the caption and keywords (tools button, edit photo details) but I liked the old style where there was an edit button I could click and immediately edit them on that page not on a pop up menu. Can this be added as an option?

[/list]



distant.star said:


> .
> If anyone goes live with one of the new layouts, I'd appreciate taking a look at it.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Harv (Aug 1, 2013)

*Two thumbs up for the new SmugMug*

I was not sure which forum section to start this thread in and if this is the incorrect section, a mod should feel free to move it. Thanks.

Well, for the last two days I have been playing with the 'new' SmugMug'. I'm giving it two thumbs up. It provides a very much up-to-date look. It's also very much customizable. I am a basic service user and was impressed by how much I can do to make my site look unique. So many themes and layouts to choose from and adjust to suit one's taste. SmugMug, in my opinion, you have hit a home run with this. A big congrats.

To put it succinctly..... *I LOVE IT !!!*

I have not yet gone live with the 'new look', but will shortly as I am now a lot more comfortable finding my way around things.

If you are a SmugMug user and have not looked around the new 'digs', I suggest you spend some time with it. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Harv (Aug 1, 2013)

I looked for this thread earlier and couldn't find it. Duh me. So, rather than post on this thread (which I have obviously now found) I started another.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16199.0

Basically, I'm really liking the new SmugMug and expect to go live with mine within a couple of days. In my opinion, it looks so much more up-to-date than the legacy version. It's also a lot more customizable for a basic service user.

Well done, SmugMug.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 1, 2013)

In some cases it looks like it can get a bit too flickerish now, but it seems OK if you avoid going too far in that direction. It certainly sounds great that they let you have more levels and such, when I used to use smugmug that was such a drag, so limited on the levels and some tools for organization and doing this and that were such a drag.

Does anyone know if:
1. they allow wide gamut images yet?
2. you can now quickly clone galleries without having to one by one duplicate each photos and then grab each duplicate over?
3. or do stuff like in zenfolio where you can upload a gallery and then re-use any of the photos, maintaining their captions and everything in multiple collections instantly (so you could say upload a master gallery of say all decent photos from a hike and then make a collection that just contains the very best few shots and then maybe another where you give people PW access to full size originals or then re-use some in other collection that is maybe best shots from a certain state or whatnot?)


----------



## distant.star (Aug 1, 2013)

.
Thanks, Michael. Looking at your site I notice something I have to ask about.

The Copyright notice on your pages say "Copyright Smugmug."

The notice on my current site says, "Portions Copyright Smugmug." 

Anyone know what's up with that? I haven't read terms of service, and I haven't seen any change in Copyright status.





Kevin B said:


> I went live with it and I'm reasonably happy. Here's a link to my site
> 
> http://khb.smugmug.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has asked this before (I haven't read through the entire thread) but as I understand it, you can upload your photos and allow people to purchase prints at various sizes and Smugmug will print them and send them to your clients while you set the prices and markups. 

I live in Australia and have used PhotoBox which is a similar service (correct me if I'm wrong). The problem with PhotoBox is that it's in the UK and clients have to purchase in Pounds. I understand that some clients are not totally comfortable with the fact that the prints are coming all the way from the UK and the conversion rate thing.

Where does SmugMug print and deliver from? Do they offer other currency options for purchasing?


----------



## drob (Aug 1, 2013)

Michael, 
Biggest complaint I have with the whole upgrade is that as a basic user, the majority of the cool customizable stuff is left out. What's the deal with that? Sure the videos look stellar but if you are stuck in basic-ville, you're hosed. I'm not a flickr user and nor do I want to be...been with Smugmug for for 7 years and it serves as the portal for my parents to view their grandchildren growing up...thought that the upgrade and the coolness might get me a site that looks better than flickr. Very disappointed. Still have a bit of flickr envy....


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 1, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> If anyone goes live with one of the new layouts, I'd appreciate taking a look at it.
> 
> Thanks.



Distant Star... and what the heck, everyone else, here's my new page, I still need to upload about seven-ish galleries, but the layout will remain the same.

http://photosbytabor.smugmug.com/

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Harv (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay, I've now gone live. Remember that I am a 'Basic Service' user and don't have all the bells and whistles that comes with the higher service levels. Still, I think it looks far better and I can customize it a lot more than the original.

http://harveyg.smugmug.com/

Still a work in progress.


----------



## Harv (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Two thumbs up for the new SmugMug*

I have now gone live.....

http://harveyg.smugmug.com/

Comments or questions are welcome.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 1, 2013)

OK. I am "converted." Bear in mind that I am not a professional and merely use the site to share stuff with friends. I've still got tons of galleries to load. This is just one thing to add to my list......

I'll live with this a while and gradually change it.

www.jpacker.smugmug.com


----------



## dstppy (Aug 1, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> OK. I am "converted." Bear in mind that I am not a professional and merely use the site to share stuff with friends. I've still got tons of galleries to load. This is just one thing to add to my list......
> 
> I'll live with this a while and gradually change it.
> 
> www.jpacker.smugmug.com



What are you uploading from? Any "stuck" photos?


----------



## distant.star (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks, Tabor.

On my monitor, your head is partially covered as if it's too big to fit the space.

Also, there is no copyright notice at all on your pages. It says only, "Photo Sharing by SmugMug."





Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Distant Star... and what the heck, everyone else, here's my new page, I still need to upload about seven-ish galleries, but the layout will remain the same.
> 
> http://photosbytabor.smugmug.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> What are you uploading from? Any "stuck" photos?



Up until now, I've uploaded directly from Lightroom. I've had no real issues with the uploads. The present galleries were already on the legacy Smugmug, so I've yet to upload anything to the new version.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 1, 2013)

.
Thanks to the folks who have gone public with their new layouts. I appreciate it.

My first impression is that Smug has some cleanup work to do. I see a lot of sloppy stuff in the layouts -- head that don't fit, icons that bleed over into images and such.

And the wild inconsistency in the Copyright Notices has me concerned. I sent this email to the Copyright folks:

Looking at new layouts other SmugMug customers are using, I do not see consistency in Copyright notices. Some have no notices on pages ("Photo Sharing by SmugMug" and nothing else), others "Copyright 2013 SmugMug, Inc."

On my current (not-converted) pages, it says "Portions Copyright 2013 SmugMug, Inc."

The terms of service I've tried to read don't make it clear to me that I retain copyright of my images, although the notice on my current page seems to bow to that idea.

Has there been a change in the terms? Does such a change become effective with conversion to the new layouts?


I'll post any response I get here!

Thanks again.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 1, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > What are you uploading from? Any "stuck" photos?
> ...



Hrm. All I did was sign up for a trial and upload via Lightroom. (legacy) Are you using a paid or trial account?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks to the folks who have gone public with their new layouts. I appreciate it.
> 
> My first impression is that Smug has some cleanup work to do. I see a lot of sloppy stuff in the layouts -- head that don't fit, icons that bleed over into images and such.
> ...


 
All that is customized, and most is carried over from what you had before.

For example, the thumbnails can be cropped(heads cut off) or they can show the actual shape of the image with no cropping. Copyright notices can also be set.

As to copyright:
http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/98098

http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/1230107-new-how-can-i-protect-my-images


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Hrm. All I did was sign up for a trial and upload via Lightroom. (legacy) Are you using a paid or trial account?



Been paid customer for a few years.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 1, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> A bit off topic perhaps, but if you were compelled to jump ship at this point, which service would you choose? I am considering a service now and don't know which one or even how to choose. I don't know what a reasonable price to pay, or what features to look for- thoughts?
> 
> Would you stay with Smugmug and why?
> 
> ...



I'm going to need somewhere to save/display my photos and videos soon too..and am interested in hearing the pros/cons of the places out there currently. 

I know flickr has fallen out of fashion to a great extent...

C


----------



## dstppy (Aug 1, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm. All I did was sign up for a trial and upload via Lightroom. (legacy) Are you using a paid or trial account?
> ...



Hrm. Coincidence? I'll give it another roll tonight after moving the library.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 1, 2013)

I haven't rolled yet, need to spend some time playing with it. http://www.soundersfcfan.com

There are 2 big issues for me:
- Image size (max 50mb) and type (jpeg)
- Dualing identities (lots of historical data under one profile, but not stuff I want to carry forward into new brand)

Next week I start shooting 50mp at 16bit, so I'm looking at quickly needing solutions. I'm already needing to chase down a local print shop.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 1, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> I haven't rolled yet, need to spend some time playing with it. http://www.soundersfcfan.com
> 
> There are 2 big issues for me:
> - Image size (max 50mb) and type (jpeg)
> ...



Are you uploading 16 bit TIF files?Is it for archiving? IMO Dropbox or some other service would be better for that. Smugmug is a viewing platform more than a storage service. Also uploading thumping great files is very time consuming.
As for printing, the usual workflow is to convert to an 8bit print file and send it to the print provider of choice. Smugmug's print partners are great but if you need local they will still want an 8bit JPG.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 2, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> Are you uploading 16 bit TIF files?Is it for archiving? IMO Dropbox or some other service would be better for that. Smugmug is a viewing platform more than a storage service. Also uploading thumping great files is very time consuming.
> As for printing, the usual workflow is to convert to an 8bit print file and send it to the print provider of choice. Smugmug's print partners are great but if you need local they will still want an 8bit JPG.



Nope, while I could upload 16bit TIFF, the file size is too big. It's not for archiving, but for ordering. The way I am trying to position the images is strictly at higher quality bigger prints, so it doesn't match with what I want to present as a final product. I think I'll be limited to working the orders offline.


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 4, 2013)

You guys all rock! I had a heck of a week...we had ALOT of migrations, and a ton of signups, so the support to cover was alot. It is finally slowing down, so I can come back and chat with you all! I saw a couple posts with new sites. AWESOME! It's 4am here, and i need a couple hours of shuteye, but I will return tomorrow to answer all your questions and check out your new Smugmug sites. Thanks so much!


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Two thumbs up for the new SmugMug*

Harv, 

Thank you so much for the kind words! We are VERY proud of the New SmugMug, and we are so glad you love it. I love your site, and I LOVE this shot...what was that boy looking at? HA!

http://harveyg.smugmug.com/Pets/Canines/i-dBQCbxX


----------



## Harv (Aug 4, 2013)

mbonocore said:


> You guys all rock! I had a heck of a week...we had ALOT of migrations, and a ton of signups, so the support to cover was alot. It is finally slowing down, so I can come back and chat with you all! I saw a couple posts with new sites. AWESOME! It's 4am here, and i need a couple hours of shuteye, but I will return tomorrow to answer all your questions and check out your new Smugmug sites. Thanks so much!



I shoot a lot of motocross racing during the season and when at the track yesterday, many of the people who regularly visit my site made a point of telling me how much they liked the new look.

As for me, I love the look as well and am delighted with how much and how easily I can customize and change the site.

Two thumbs up. In my opinion, and the opinion of several of my friends who use SmugMug, you guys have hit a home run with this change.

http://harveyg.smugmug.com/


----------



## distant.star (Aug 4, 2013)

.
Okay, I'm back on this now. Have been distracted a few days by a death in the family.

I got this response from the SmugMug agent regarding my Copyright notice inquiry:

Hi Bill,

Thanks for contacting SmugMug.

Check out section '13. User Content' under 'A. GENERAL TERMS' in our Terms of Service [ http://www.smugmug.com/aboutus/terms/ ]
Starting with this line, "You retain the copyright in any User Content you post on the Site".


Rich Wilson
Designated Agent | SmugMug


This makes it probably clear that copyright is retained with the original owner, but it also seems to say that Smug is granted an exclusive right to use the image any way they like. If you read the section, almost any image uploaded can be interpreted as violating their rules. But that's another issue.

Spokane, I looked at the sections you suggested. The FAQ is answered again saying copyright is retained with the producer. And while all the issues of protecting images from poaching are nice (and I've always done those things, except watermark), the original question stands. Why is there an inconsistency in the Copyright notice?

On my site current site, there is what I believe to be an appropriate Copyright notice:

Portions Copyright 2013 SmugMug, Inc.

On other user pages I've viewed, I see this:

Copyright 2013 SmugMug, Inc.

On some other user pages there is no copyright notice whatsoever.

My understanding is that notice of copyright is necessary when an image is displayed. Now, it's been 30 years since I did my graduate "Communication Law" course, but I don't think that has changed.

So, for the Smugmug guy doing drivebys here, what's going on with copyright notice? My question has not been answered.

Sorry to be a pedant about this, but I think it's important.


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 5, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Okay, I'm back on this now. Have been distracted a few days by a death in the family.
> 
> I got this response from the SmugMug agent regarding my Copyright notice inquiry:
> ...



Honestly, not sure. This is out of my realm. They just pay me be a social butterfly  J/K

I will look into this from the office tomorrow! I will also get to all these questions. Thanks all!


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mbonocore said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



A Vimeo Content Block is on the way  This will allow you to embed your Vimeo videos anywhere on your SmugMug site.


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

Etienne said:


> I think SmugMug works well if you live and sell your work in the US.
> 
> I started a SmugMug Pro a few years ago, and had trouble with the tax bit. Prints took a long time to deliver to Canada as well. The gallery pricing system is confusing to me. I'm sure it's powerful, but you need to spend a lot of time with it to understand how it works because there's a bijillion options.
> 
> ...



The shopping cart overhaul is not included in this release....but it is coming


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

dstppy said:


> mbonocore said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



Are you referring to photos uploaded to SmugMug? We had a very large increase in users on launch day, so most likely this was tied in. Are you still experiencing this issue?

Thanks! 

Michael


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

wsheldon said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Hi! Are you referring to the SmugMug Gallery style? If so, we do indeed have that baked into the New SmugMug.


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

Kevin B said:


> I went live with it and I'm reasonably happy. Here's a link to my site
> 
> http://khb.smugmug.com/
> 
> ...



Your site looks awesome! Especially the cats from the zoo 

As for your feature requests
1)Map It - Known and in the system
2)Viewer style change - I haven't heard this yet...I will add it! 
3)Visitor View - In the works!
4)Keyword Edit In the Gallery-Known and in the system. 

Thanks for your great feedback!


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Two thumbs up for the new SmugMug*



Harv said:


> I was not sure which forum section to start this thread in and if this is the incorrect section, a mod should feel free to move it. Thanks.
> 
> Well, for the last two days I have been playing with the 'new' SmugMug'. I'm giving it two thumbs up. It provides a very much up-to-date look. It's also very much customizable. I am a basic service user and was impressed by how much I can do to make my site look unique. So many themes and layouts to choose from and adjust to suit one's taste. SmugMug, in my opinion, you have hit a home run with this. A big congrats.
> 
> ...



Great site!! Thanks for your kind words


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> In some cases it looks like it can get a bit too flickerish now, but it seems OK if you avoid going too far in that direction. It certainly sounds great that they let you have more levels and such, when I used to use smugmug that was such a drag, so limited on the levels and some tools for organization and doing this and that were such a drag.
> 
> Does anyone know if:
> 1. they allow wide gamut images yet?
> ...



1. they allow wide gamut images yet?
Can you provide an example?

2. you can now quickly clone galleries without having to one by one duplicate each photos and then grab each duplicate over?
Not currently, but I will put it in as a Feature Request

3. or do stuff like in zenfolio where you can upload a gallery and then re-use any of the photos, maintaining their captions and everything in multiple collections instantly (so you could say upload a master gallery of say all decent photos from a hike and then make a collection that just contains the very best few shots and then maybe another where you give people PW access to full size originals or then re-use some in other collection that is maybe best shots from a certain state or whatnot?)
Sounds like Smart Galleries is what you are looking for http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/93308-what-are-smart-galleries-gather-photos-based-on-keywords-

Hope this helps!


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks, Michael. Looking at your site I notice something I have to ask about.
> 
> The Copyright notice on your pages say "Copyright Smugmug."
> ...


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

melbournite said:


> Not sure if anyone has asked this before (I haven't read through the entire thread) but as I understand it, you can upload your photos and allow people to purchase prints at various sizes and Smugmug will print them and send them to your clients while you set the prices and markups.
> 
> I live in Australia and have used PhotoBox which is a similar service (correct me if I'm wrong). The problem with PhotoBox is that it's in the UK and clients have to purchase in Pounds. I understand that some clients are not totally comfortable with the fact that the prints are coming all the way from the UK and the conversion rate thing.
> 
> Where does SmugMug print and deliver from? Do they offer other currency options for purchasing?



While we don't have a print lab in Australia, we do accept AUS currency. You can see the help page here.

http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/98049-does-smugmug-accept-currency-other-than-u-s-dollars-and-can-the-site-be-configured-to-show-other-currency-

You can choose from a US or UK print lab when using SmugMug


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

drob said:


> Michael,
> Biggest complaint I have with the whole upgrade is that as a basic user, the majority of the cool customizable stuff is left out. What's the deal with that? Sure the videos look stellar but if you are stuck in basic-ville, you're hosed. I'm not a flickr user and nor do I want to be...been with Smugmug for for 7 years and it serves as the portal for my parents to view their grandchildren growing up...thought that the upgrade and the coolness might get me a site that looks better than flickr. Very disappointed. Still have a bit of flickr envy....



I understand. The $40 Basic account includes only Homepage customization, but the $60 Power account gives you full customization and all 24 Designs.


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Looks awesome!!! Great work ;D


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> OK. I am "converted." Bear in mind that I am not a professional and merely use the site to share stuff with friends. I've still got tons of galleries to load. This is just one thing to add to my list......
> 
> I'll live with this a while and gradually change it.
> 
> www.jpacker.smugmug.com



Looks great! I love your photos from Myramar!


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 6, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> I haven't rolled yet, need to spend some time playing with it. http://www.soundersfcfan.com
> 
> There are 2 big issues for me:
> - Image size (max 50mb) and type (jpeg)
> ...



We do have a SmugVault, which would allow you to accomplish this http://www.smugmug.com/price/smugvault.mg

You can easily have dueling identities on one site, as long as you build it in such a way that the links you build stay within your current identity. You could manage all the content for both identities through one organizer.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 6, 2013)

.
Still no answer on the copyright issue???


----------



## mbonocore (Aug 7, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Still no answer on the copyright issue???



Hmmmm, I replied in comment #86, but for some reason my text isn't there...just the quote. I sincerely apologize. 

I had asked if you could point me to the specific location on your site or in your Source code where you are seeing this. 

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## distant.star (Sep 4, 2013)

.
Well, I finally figured out the copyright notice thing, at least in a way that works for me. You can turn off the standard footer and that takes all copyright notice out of the picture. Still not best, but at least it doesn't assign it to Smugmug.

I updated to a Smugmug design today -- so, as others have gone public....

http://wetracy.smugmug.com/

The overall look is dramatically improved. Navigation suffers though.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 4, 2013)

mbonocore said:


> 1. they allow wide gamut images yet?
> Can you provide an example?



Sure, if you have a wide gamut monitor set to wide gamut mode and use say Firefox browser you should see that this image (hosted by Zenfolio where they do not allow wide gamut, nor did (does?) Smugmug) looks like the reds are clipped and many of the leaves are like a single shade without much detail since many of the shades on the red leaves were too intense for the sRGB gamut:






so it looks a bit duller and less detailed than say this one (hosted by Flickr where they allow wide gamut) where the colors of leaves fit inside the ProphotoRGB gamut and inside the native gamut of most wide gamut monitors:





And same for this pair where first it is clipped to sRGB by Zenfolio:





And then allowed to be seen in full glory in wide gamut on Flickr for the times you want that and trust the viewer and/or tell them how to handle non sRGB images:





(If you don't have a wide gamut gallery you won't be able to tell what I am talking about since by definition you can't see any colors beyond sRGB on it. So they will look the same regardless of the host (unless you use Chrome which has no color-management and then the Flickr ones will looks dull and ugly). On a wide gamut monitor if you use IE it automatically converts all images to sRGB and then ignores the monitor profile so IE displays ANY and ALL on the web from text to colors to images of any gamut WRONG on a wide gamut monitor in wide gamut mode, they all look radioactive. I don't think anyone ever used IE if they are running in wide gamut mode. It does makes wide gamut hosted images look reasonably fine on a regular monitor though, basically every browser at least does that these days other than Chrome (the single worst browser for photo lovers to use). But even on a regular monitor IE doesn't really get ANY images correct unless you can a fancy monitor with full 3D internal LUT and calibration since it ignores monitor profiles and doesn't make any corrects for errors in your monitor and it doesn't remap tone responses (for instance many people calibrate their monitor to gamma 2.2 but sRGB images don't actually use gamma 2.2 but something special it is close to gamma 2.2 but different, so if you use IE to view images on a monitor that has been calibrated to gamma 2.2 you will see crushed dark tones and slightly overblown contrast and potentially slightly overblown saturation and highlight curves will be slightly off too so nothing will look quite like it did when the person was editing the photo in Photoshop, which is fully color-managed and compensates for tone curve differences).)




> 2. you can now quickly clone galleries without having to one by one duplicate each photos and then grab each duplicate over?
> 
> Not currently, but I will put it in as a Feature Request



That would be nice to have, back when I used smugmug I put in the request, a few years ago at this point I think, and nothing ever came of it.



> 3. or do stuff like in zenfolio where you can upload a gallery and then re-use any of the photos, maintaining their captions and everything in multiple collections instantly (so you could say upload a master gallery of say all decent photos from a hike and then make a collection that just contains the very best few shots and then maybe another where you give people PW access to full size originals or then re-use some in other collection that is maybe best shots from a certain state or whatnot?)
> Sounds like Smart Galleries is what you are looking for http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/93308-what-are-smart-galleries-gather-photos-based-on-keywords-



Well that isn't quite what I mean, but I suppose you could use smart galleries to mimic it and use that to do it. 

I guess you could add as a keyboard "best" to each of the best images contained in a completest gallery and then add a rule to draw images from that gallery having keyword best.

Although one issue I see is that it says you are allowed only five rules and what if you wanted to make a best of gallery that draw from a whole bunch of different galleries, if each gallery counts as rule and searching for keyword best is a rule I'd think you could only draw from max four different galleries? If so that would be very limiting. But I didn't read that over carefully yet, just an ultra quick peek, and maybe it wouldn't end up limited in that fashion and maybe draw from gallery so and so is only one rule and it can have an unlimited list of names for "so and so". if so then yeah I guess smart galleries would do it.




> Hope this helps!



thanks


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 5, 2013)

http://diglloyd.com/blog/2013/20130419_3-color-gamut-of-fruit.html

And yet, of ALL places, Zenfolio and Smugmug BAN wide gamut images! There is no way to turn of forcibly conversion into sRGB even when you 100% KNOW you DO NOT WANT THAT TO BE DONE.

Or at least that used to be the case with Smugmug. I was wondering if that has been changed with the new Smugmug 2.0 or not.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 6, 2013)

While I understand the desire to see a wide gamut image doesn't this create a problem for clients who lack the appropriate monitor setting and browser?


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm OVER the new SmugMug and this is the last straw. I can't delete a custom URL to reuse it, despite having deleted the category using it. I tried to send an email and this is what I received. I finally got my site halfway decent and then they raised prices and unveiled this "New" crap. I haven't been able to rebuild my site worth a damn. I'm done with them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2013)

I noticed that they were slow on the 14th, so they were having some sort of issue. Its the only time in three years I've seen this, so I'm not unhappy, it happens to all systems occasionally.

They are up and running now, and really fast, so hopefully the issue is solved.

http://status.smugmug.com/


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I noticed that they were slow on the 14th, so they were having some sort of issue. Its the only time in three years I've seen this, so I'm not unhappy, it happens to all systems occasionally.
> 
> They are up and running now, and really fast, so hopefully the issue is solved.
> 
> http://status.smugmug.com/


I'm sorry to rant about them, it just seems that they have made converting an old, customized site, into one of their new sites so much more difficult than it should be. I'm just really frustrated because I have been trying to do this since they unveiled the new look and my patience has worn very thin.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2013)

I did find that the help pages were a bit thin, I spent more time than I'd like fooling around with it, but it is nicer and more powerful. I still haven't figured out a couple of minor things. 

I did not have to change my custom URL, so I did not have that issue to fool with.

I believe they use Amazon servers, so the slowness issue and downtime were likely the fault of Smugmug.

I'd have bought DXO 9, but there is no direct export to Smugmug like I have with Lightroom.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 23, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> While I understand the desire to see a wide gamut image doesn't this create a problem for clients who lack the appropriate monitor setting and browser?



So long as they have the proper browser it wouldn't look any worse for them than if it had been in sRGB to begin with. And i'm not saying you have to post everything in wide gamut, but we sure as heck should have the option to create some wide gamut galleries if we want to for those that don't use a terrible browser and/or have a wide gamut monitor.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> it just seems that they have made converting an old, customized site, into one of their new sites so much more difficult than it should be. I'm just really frustrated because I have been trying to do this since they unveiled the new look and my patience has worn very thin.


+1 ... I've been using Smugmug for about year (I think), but when they changed it to the new version, everything seems to be that much more difficult ... still trying to get my head around to get the look I want ... otherwise, I do like Smugmug.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > it just seems that they have made converting an old, customized site, into one of their new sites so much more difficult than it should be. I'm just really frustrated because I have been trying to do this since they unveiled the new look and my patience has worn very thin.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one. It seems that everything I did to customize my old site is now screwing up my ability to create a new one. I have a custom gallery with a URL (/books) and even though I've deleted it, it won't let me create a page. Also, I despise square thumbnails, but they love them so much that it looks like I have to go to each gallery to change them to rectangular. It just seems that they want everyone to choose from one of the 10 or so cookie-cutter designs and if you don't like them, it will take hours to customize it. I don't like any of their designs. And then as I posted above, as soon as I type out a lengthy email asking for help, the email fails to go through and I have lost the entire message I typed up. If I didn't have thousands of photos up there, I'd switch. But now it looks like I'm going to have to waste at least 2-3 solid days re-doing my site unless I pay one of their "customizers" which I'm beginning to think is part of the game.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 29, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> If I didn't have thousands of photos up there, I'd switch. But now it looks like I'm going to have to waste at least 2-3 solid days re-doing my site unless I pay one of their "customizers" which I'm beginning to think is part of the game.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing wrong with SmugMug but I wouldn't know.

I've used Zenfolio for years and consistently been happy with them.

If you decide to switch to Zenfolio, here's my referral code for a discount.

Referral Code: *6KC-FPW-PWR*

Rusty


----------

